# Inflatable tent and trailer system



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

WOW, nice setup. Will they make them a bit smaller that one looks large enough for a circus to perform in.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

I could see a mesh sided version for mosquito country too!


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Here comes the "Best way to pack your power inflator" thread. It is like a jumbo version of the Kelty Tents: The Mach Airpitch Tent - YouTube


----------



## jpwinc (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the feedback on the rescue tent. 

We have made many rescue tents before, but never with this kind of colaboration with two outside sources. I have felt that there is a need for something like this, but it has not happened untill last year When Jeff aproached me with the idea for the tent on the trailer. Jeff Actually recieved a grand from the mexican goernment to develope this system after they spent a ton of money or Chinese rescue tents that would not hold air, and had no warranty. Jeff has access to manufacturers in Mexicalli, and the tent Skin would eventually be made in either Mexicalli Mexico, or Juarez Mexico. Of course we make the inflatable part in New Mexico.

In the course of building and marketing this product, the mexican Govt has changed, and Jeff is trying to get the equavilant of Mexico's FEMA to buy into the project. After all they gave him the development grant. 

That is the history. If you notice the stucture has a bottom ring that keeps the legs of the structure stationery. This is why we can keep the sikin on, and never have to
adjust it. In fact the skin is attaced with Velcro.

This immage shows the inside of the tent with the inside skin removed.


----------

